# Where to buy a COBL GOBL-R Online?



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

I was thinking about getting the gf a coblgoblr for Christmas. Any recommendations on the best place to order one from?


----------



## Gregon2wheels (May 7, 2013)

Specialized LBS or the Specialized website. I don't think Specialized allows online or remote sales.

Specialized Bicycle Components

EDIT: You can't buy seatposts on the website, only specific equipment like saddles and clothing.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Tranzition said:


> I was thinking about getting the gf a coblgoblr for Christmas. Any recommendations on the best place to order one from?


LBS. My LBS was running specials for Small Business Saturday


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

By what I understand, there aren't any available in the Specialized dealer network. Now...this isn't saying a shop here or there may not have one, but there are none available. Word is (for my LBS), more of these seat posts will be available come early Jan. If you have a decent LBS, you'll actuall get a better deal from them than Specialized anyway, they will always charge full retail.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I bought one last week and the first two shops I called had one (they are higher end bike shops.) If you can't get to a Specialized shop your options are pretty limited since Specialized doesn't allow online sales. I've seen some sold on ebay.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Dunbar said:


> I bought one last week and the first two shops I called had one (they are higher end bike shops.) If you can't get to a Specialized shop your options are pretty limited since Specialized doesn't allow online sales. I've seen some sold on ebay.


Specialized DOES allow online sales of components, the COBL GOBL-R is just not available at this time.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Specialized DOES allow online sales of components, the COBL GOBL-R is just not available at this time.


But only Specialized is allowed to sell stuff online. Specialized dealers are prohibited from selling stuff online. So when the Specialized web store sells out of an item you're SOL. There are plenty of Cobble Gobbler posts available in the dealer network.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Dunbar said:


> But only Specialized is allowed to sell stuff online. Specialized dealers are prohibited from selling stuff online. So when the Specialized web store sells out of an item you're SOL. There are plenty of Cobble Gobbler posts available in the dealer network.


Yes I meant Specialized.com not a Specialized dealers website.
I have purchased components from Specialized dealers over the phone and had them shipped to me in the past, might be worth try.

Have you had a chance to ride your new post yet?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Have you had a chance to ride your new post yet?


Yes, I've put about 80 miles on the CG-R and it works. My Roubaix SL4 Expert was subjectively too harsh without it. The CG-R post restores the ride quality to what it was on my 2013 Roubaix SL2.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I just found a LBS with 2 yesterday...I'm going to go pick one up sat.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Well…managed to pick one up today…the LBS was even nice enough to drop the price 10%. Setup was seriously easy, adjustments were easy and I used proper torque per Specialized. I was very pleased to find out it came with both rail adapters for either round metal or oval carbon rails…for some reason I was lead to believe you had to buy these separately. I will say…the offset is definitely more than the 25mm they claim...

With the temps outside being sub 20F at the moment…it may be a bit until I get to take this fella out…bummer...


----------

